# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  360cam, 360-degree camera, Giroptic, Lille, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Giroptic

"The World's First Full HD 360-degree Camera" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

360cam - The World's First Full HD 360-degree Camera on Kickstarter
May 19, 2014




> The 360cam delivers easy real time streaming video over WiFi, recorded video, and still photos in the palm of your hand

----------

